# War - Testversion, Serverwahl und Klassenempfehlungen, Leichte Entscheidungshilfe, Info`s für fortgeschrittene Spieler



## Pymonte (7. September 2009)

*Einleitung*

Hallo, 
dieser Thread ist ein Leitfaden für alle Neueinsteiger und Interessierte in &#8222;Warhammer Online &#8211; Age of Reckoning", hier werden grundlegende und weiterführende Informationen zum Spiel gegeben, damit ihr euch selber einen Überblick über die Inhalte von WAR machen könnt.
_
Dieser Thread wurde ursprünglich von Berghammer71 verfasst und von vielen Spielern ergänzt. Vielen Dank für eure Mühe._

*Gliederung*

*Einsteiger: *
Testversion, Serverwahl, Karrieren, Was ist WAR?, Grafikoptimierung, Tipps zum Spielablauf, Bilder + Videos

*Fortgeschrittene:*
geläufige Begriffe & Kürzel, Charakterwerte, Basic Stats, technische Hilfe, Testserver, Wälzer des Wissens, Video 

*Insider:*
Links, Addons, Atlas, Leechen&leveln, Macros.....

*Einsteiger*

*Gliederung:* Testversion, Serverwahl, Karrieren, Was ist WAR?, Grafikoptimierung, Tipps zum Spielablauf, Bilder

*Testversion *

Um euch einen ersten Eindruck von WAR zu verschaffen, könnt ihr die endlose Testtrial von WAR benutzen. Mit dieser Trial könnt ihr euch alle Klassen bis Level 10 und die ersten Gebiete des Imperiums-Chaos anschauen.
Die Testversion findet man hier: http://www.war-europ.../trial/?lang=de
Wenn ihr den Account zu einem vollwertigen Account aufwertet, werden natürlich alle fehlenden Inhalte nachgepatcht. Zum Account aufwerten muss man sich keine Box/Online-Lizenz kaufen. Einfach ein Abo einrichten und mit der ersten Game-Time-Card oder 13&#8364; gehört das Spiel euch.

Ansonsten gibt es das Spiel mehr oder weniger billig bei diversen Händlern oder Auktionshäusern (wobei hier Vorsicht angebracht ist). Mit dem Hauptspiel erhält man auch 30 Tage Gratis Spielzeit, die man auch ohne Angaben von Bankdaten/Gametime-Card-Codes nutzen kann.

*Serverwahl*

Die Serverwahl ist immer schwierig, vor allem, wenn man die freie Entscheidung hat.
In WAR gibt es derzeit 2 aktive Server für Deutschland: Carroburg und Drakenwald.
Ihr solltet bei der Serversuche nach blauen bzw roten Punkten bei den Serverauslastungen suchen. Diese stehen für einen Ruf und Erfahrungsbonus von 20% bei der jeweiligen Seite (blau = Ordnung, rot = Zerstörung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit sind alle deutschen Server vom Verhältnis Ordnung zu Zerstörung recht ausgeglichen.
Es gibt nur einen Servertyp, den sogenannten Core-Server, aber keine Angst, auch hier steht PvP immer im Vordergrund.

*Karrieren:*

Es gibt in WAR 24 Karrieren, jedes Volk hat 4 Karrieren, die wie folgt aufgeteilt sind:
Tank, Heiler, NahkampfDD, FernkampfDD.
Dabei &#8222;spiegeln" sich bestimmte Klassen zwischen den Fraktionen (z.B. Schamane und Erzmagier).
Es ist in WAR nicht wirklich entscheidend welche Karriere man spielt, denn es wird JEDE Karriere für das PvP gebraucht. Hauptsache man hat Spaß mit seiner Karriere.
Dabei ist Warhammer Online jedoch auf ein Stein-Schere-Papier System ausgelegt.
Das heißt, ein Tank kann zwar etwas Schaden machen, aber er wird nie an den Schaden eines reinen DDlers (Schadensverursachers) herankommen. Dafür hält er um so mehr aus und kann seine Gruppenmitglieder schützen. Am wirksamsten sind die Karrieren, wenn sie in eine Gruppe mit den anderen Karrieregattungen gespielt werden. Allein reißt man hingegen nicht viel in WAR.

Hier nun noch eine kurze Übersicht über die Karrieren:

Ordungs - Zerstörung

Eisenbrecher- Schwarzer Gardist:
Gute Tanks und Nahkämfer. Sie verfügen über Buffs & viel CC, es sind die widerstandsfähigsten Klassen, die auch guten Schaden machen können. Müssen allerdings eine Ressource im Kampf generieren um ihr Fähigkeiten nutzen zu können.

Erzmagier - Schamane:
Durch wirken von Heilzaubern verstärkt sich der Schadenszauber und umgekehrt. Sie haben sehr starke HoTs.

Feuermagier - Zauberin:
Machen sehr guten Schaden und können ihre kritischen Treffer steigern, laufen dabei jedoch Gefahr, sich selber zu verletzen.

Hexenjäger - Hexenkriegerin:
Reine Nahkämpfer die viel Schaden austeilen und wenig einstecken können. Sie können sich kurzfristig unsichtbar machen.

Maschinist - Magus:
Reine Fernkämpfer. Halten nicht viel aus, aber machen guten Schaden und haben stationäre Begleiter. Sie machen guten Gruppenschaden.

Ritter des Sonnenordens - Auserkorener:
Reine Tanks, welche über viele Buffs und Auren verfügen. Diese Karrieren haben keine eigene Klassenmechanik (mal abgesehen von ihren Auren).

Runenpriester - Chaos Zelot:
Reine Heilerklassen. Gibt der Gruppe zusätzlich auslösbare Dots und Schadensprüche.

Schattenkrieger - Chaosbarbar: 
Reinrassiger DD. Viel Schaden, hält weniger aus. Hat &#8222;Haltungen", welche diverse Kampfstile unterstützen.

Sigmarpriester - Jünger des Khaine:
Reine Nahkampfheiler und sind absolut zäh. Diese Karrieren regenrieren eine Ressource zum Heilen durch verursachten Schaden. Sie haben guten Gruppenheal.

Schwertmeister - Schwarzork:
Schwere Tanks und Nahkämpfer, die aufeinander aufbauende Fähigkeiten benutzen. 

Slayer - Spalta:
Viel Schaden, einige Nehmerqualitäten aber mitten im Kampfgetümmel flexibel spielbar. Je länger diese Karrieren im Kampf sind, desto verwundbarer werden sie.

Weißer Löwe - Squigtreiba:
Reine Schadensklassen in Nah- und Fernkampf. Sie haben Begleiter die sehr ungemütlich sein können. 

Die Ordnungsklassen im Detail: 
http://www.buffed.de...hp?showforum=33 

Die Zerstörungsklassen im Detail: 
http://www.buffed.de...hp?showforum=36 

*Was ist WAR?*

_PvP: _

Warhammer ist ein PvP Spiel, man levelt durch Burgenschlachten in RvR Gebieten und Szenarien. 
RvR Gebiet heißt nichts anders als ein PvP Gebiet, aber nur in bestimmten Teil einer Karte, wo man allerdings immer angreifbar ist. 

RvR bedeutet Reich gegen Reich; Ordnung(Order) gegen Zerstörung(Destro) -auf deutsch eine Seite gegen die andere!

Man kann ab Level 1 mit dem PvP beginnen, da man in jedem Gebiet und Szenario im Level angehoben wird, wenn man eigentlich noch zu schwach ist. Daher kann man gleich vom Start weg PvP spielen. Fähigkeiten des neuen Levels erhält man jedoch nicht, nur die Werte werden angepasst.
Im Tier 1 (Level 1-11) auf Level 11, im T2 (12-21) auf Level 21, im T3 (22-31) auf Level 31 und im T4 (32-40) auf Level 40. Wenn man im T1 Gebiet Level 11 ist, wird man natürlich nicht abegestuft u.s.w.

Zusätzlich gibt es in WAR nun das Lehrlingssystem. Dieses System erlaubt euch, auf das (höhere) Level eines Freundes angehoben zu werden. Ihr erhaltet dabei keinen Zugriff auf neue Fertigkeiten/Talente, habt aber verbesserte Werte und könnt so auch mit Leuten zusammenspielen, welche über eurem Level sind (zusätzlich gibts noch viel Erfahrungspunkte). Allerdings kann man sich nicht für höhere Szenarien anmelden.
_
PVE: _

Warhammer bietet aber auch Leveln durch PvE , Gruppenquest und Instanzen. Die Quests sind meist sehr amüsant und unterhaltsam, es gibt allerdings nur sehr wenige geskriptete Ereignisse in den Quests. Für zwischendurch (z.B. während man auf Szenarien warten) sind Quests aber ein guter Zeitvertreib und bringen auch viele Erfahrungspunkte, Geld und Ausrüstung. 
Instanzen betritt man mit 6 Spieler - 2 Heiler, 2 Tanks, 2 DDs ist eine gute Kombi - dementsprechend sind die Klassen gefragt. Der Hauptteil des Spiels ist jedoch PvP, die gegnerische Hauptstadt erobern. Jedoch ist eine Hauptstadteroberung keine alltägliche Sache und erfordert viel Planung, viel Zeit und noch viel mehr Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Public Quests sind Aufgaben,welche immer wieder wiederholbar sind, meist sind es geskriptete Events mit mehreren Abschnitten, die man nach und nach durchspielen kann. Hat man den letzten &#8222;Akt" durchgespielt bekommen alle Teilnehmer die Chance auf gute Beute und nach einigen Minuten beginnt die Public Quest von vorne.
*
Grafikoptimierung *

Warhammer braucht nicht die fette Grafikkarte, es ist mehr CPU lastig, läuft aber auch schon ab Single Core... 
Ich empfehle Dual Core 6000 Amd +, die darunter gehen natürlich auch. 

Warhammer bietet da 2 persönliche Grafikeinstellungen zum schnellen wechseln, da man vor allem im RvR häufig sehr viele Spieler hat und daher die Grafik etwas runter schrauben muss.

AA und AF kann man nur extern über Grafikkarten Optionen zuschalten.
*
Tipps zum Spielablauf *

Verstehe dein Charakter als Teil des Ganzen, nur gemeinsam kann man eine Hauptstadt erobern.

Dazu sollestet Du unbedingt versuchen alle T1-T4 Gebiete maximalen ReichsRuf zu bekommen. 
RvR Gebiete sind auf der Map rot umrandet, du mußt dort Burgen einnehmen oder verteidigen, sowie 2-4 kleinere Nebenziele wie Mühle ect. erobern.
Hat eine Seite alles in diesem RvR Gebiet, dann &#8222;lockt" der Gegner dieses Gebiet nach einer Weile, man kann nichts mehr in diesem Gebiet erobern und muss in die nächste Kampfzone gehen. So wandert die Kampagne langsam von Zone zu Zone in Richtung Hauptstadt. Dabei wirkt eine Tauzieh-Mechanik. Erobert die eigene Seite also in der nächsten Zone alle Ziele und hält sie, so wird das Gebiet zur eigenen Fraktion wechseln und der Kampf tobt wieder eine Zone näher beim Feind. Es ist immer nur eine Zone pro Paarung (Orks &#8211; Zwerge, Imperium &#8211; Chaos, Hochelfen &#8211; Dunkelelfen) und Tiergebiet freigeschaltet. 

Szenarien = Schlachtfelder, von wo Du Dich überall in der Welt anmelden kannst. Sie gehen 15 Minuten und haben gewisse Ziele (Capture the Flag, King of the Hill, Murderball usw) 

Sobald Du also ein Kapitelgebiet oder offenes RvR Gebiet betritts erscheint oben rechts die passende Rufanzeige, für Kapitel und Ruf. 

Der violette Rufbalken oben links geht bis 80, erhöht wird dieser durch PvP oder PvP-Aktionen, wie Burgen einnehmen. 
Er ermöglicht das kaufen von spezielle Fähigkeiten und Attributen, z.B. ab Rufrang 45 ist es möglich die Tore von Burgen zu reparieren. 

Das max. Level liegt bei 40 und der max. ReichsRang bei 80.

*So genug geschwafelt - jetzt kommt eine kurze Bildererklärung: *


Warhammer - eine schöne, detailreiche Welt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Hauptziel des PvP Spiels - Keepruns:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war einmal ein ... Riese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Interface von WAR ist frei veränderbar (es gibt auch viele Interfache-Addons, weiter unten steht mehr dazu), so sieht das Standardinterface aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dieser Karte sind Gebiete gelockt, sterben im RvR Gebiet trägt auch dazu bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt 3 solcher Karten, auf 2 muss man gewinnen um die gegnerische Hauptstadt angreifen zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum ist ein guter Prozessor eine sinnvolle Investition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer macht Spass - denn nicht alles ist so bierernst wie Hilfestellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*VIDEOS*

Hier gibt es eine kleine Sammlung von Tutorial-Videos:

http://www.lhcommunity.de/

Danke Thoraros für deine Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*E N D E - Teil 1*


******************************************************************************** 
************* 
***** Aufgrund einiger netter Posts, hänge ich was für die Fortgeschrittenen an, die Warhammer aktiv spielen ***** 
******************************************************************************** 
*************


*
Teil 2 - Der fortgeschrittene Spieler
*
*Gliederung:* geläufige Abkürzungen, Charakterwerte, technische Hilfe, Testserver, Wälzer des Wissens 

*Geläufige Abkürzungen *

Es wird kaum lol, i gogo, noob, l2p und dps in Warhammer verwendet - dafür jedoch einige andere Begriffe über die ich gestolpert bin. 

Die Sachen kennt man natürlich mit der Zeit, der fortgeschrittene Spieler sollte irgendwann alle wissen.

AD = Altdorf

BfO = Sfz. Eine Schlüsselposition im offenen RvR Gebiet, die man für 30 Minuten locken und einnehmen kann (battleground objective). Hat man alle 4 BfOs ist man dem Zonenlock einen guten Schritt näher. Nach 15min sind diese Orte jedoch wieder vom Feind eroberbar.

BT = Bastionstreppe, eine Level 36+ Instanz. Bietet die erste Ausrüstung mit Behütung.

DB =Düsterberg, Instanz für lvl 25+

Destro = Destroyer, dass heißt auf deutsch Zerstörer, denk hier nicht an Kriegsschiffe. Das sind böse Orks und son Zeugs, also pass auf! 

Enclave = Enklave = Blutgerfertigte Enklaven, eine Instanz in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt ab lvl 40

gz = gratz = Gratulation

gw = Glückwunsch

bb = bye bye

gn8 = Gute Nacht

LV = LostVale, Instanz für lvl 40 Spieler

LdT = Länder der Toten

FGH = Faulgallenhöhle, Instanz für lvl 40 Spieler

Kapitel = Teil der Geschichte, der an speziellen Orten öfters nachbarspielbar ist, für besondere Rufbelohungen in diesen Gebieten. 

Keep run = Angriff auf eine Burg, Burgenschlacht 

Kriegstrupp (Kt) = Warband (Wb), eine Gruppe aus 24 Spielern 

Lock = schließen bzw einnehmen eines Gebiets (hier unangreifbar, verriegelt) 

Mount = Reittier ab Level 20, Kosten 15 Gold.

Order = Ordnung, die &#8222;gute" Fraktion. Alles nur Saubermänner. Und Frauen.

ORvR = ist ein Gebiet, wo jeder zum PvP geflaggt wird für die gegnerische Seite und somit angreifbar ist 

PQ = Public Quest, öffentliche Quest z.B. Kapitelquests

RvR = Realm versus Realm, Gut vs Böse wie auch immer, aber hier heißt es nun Reich gegen Reich 

Sigmar's Hammer = zugänglich ab niedrigen Gildenrang, ein zusätzlicher Port durch Gildenpergament mit Flugpunktanbindung

SK = Sigmarkrypten, Instanz für lvl 40 Spieler

Standarte = saugt Geld aus der Gildenkasse nach aufstellen in einer Burg (welche dann deiner Gilde gehört, eben sehr teuer). Sie besitzt spezielle Fähigkeiten, das Erobern dieser Standarte gibt Ruf und Geld.

Szenarien (sc) = Schlachtfelder wovon man sich per Button von überall in der Welt anmelden kann, (einigen bekannt als Bg`s) 

T1-T4 = Tier 1, T2, T3, T4 sind Gebiete die man automatisch mit Levelanstieg durchläuft und die gelockt werden können. 

Trophäen = eine Belohnung, können nach der Zerstörung wiedergekauft werden in der Bibiliothek. Sie sind anlegbar.

Taktiken = Es gibt 3 verschiedene Taktiken: Karriere-, Ruf- und Wälzertaktik.

Viperngrube = Gildentaverne der Destros, siehe Gegenstück Sigmars Hammer, Flugpunkt, Rückrufrolle ect.

UV = UvS = IC = Unvermeidliche Stadt, die Destro Hauptstadt

wb = welcome back! 

Warcamp (wc) = Kriegslager (KL) Lager zum Eingang des RvR Gebiets

WdW = Wälzer des Wissens, ein ultimatives Buch was jeder Spieler hat, mit unglaublich vielen Informationen. 

WKT = Warpklingentunnel, Instanz für lvl 40 Spieler

Klassenabkürzungen: Danke an Blackfall234-Buffed.de

AM ode Erzi = Ermagier

Bg oder Sw = SchwarzerGardist

BO/SO = Schwarzork

Bw = Feuerzauberer

Chosen = Auserkorener 

Hk/WE = Hexenkriegerin

HJ/WH = Hexenjäger

IB = Eisenbrecher

Ingi/Maschi = Maschinist

JdK/DoK = Jünger des Khaine 

Marauder oder Barbie = Chaosbarbar 

RP = Runenpriester

RdS/KotBS = Ritter des Sonnenordens

SM = Schwertmeister

Sorc = Dunkelelfen - Zauberer

SW oder SK = Schattenkrieger

WL = Weißer Löwe

WP oder SP = Sigmarpriester

*
Charakterwerte: *

_Quelle: Doopan - alle Angaben ohne Gewehr ähm "ä"! _
_
Stärke: _
Stärke / 5 = Erhöht den Schaden von Nahkampffähigkeiten um X DPS. 
Stärke / 10 = Erhöht den Schaden von Autonahkampfangriffen um X DPS. 

_Widerstand: _
Widerstandt / 5 = Reduziert den erhaltenen Schaden um X DPS. 

_Leben: _
Leben * 10 = Extra Heilung über einen vorgeschriebenen Wert (richtet sich nach dem jeweiligen Level des Spielers). 
_
Initiative:_ 
(Level * 7.5 + 50) / Initiative * .1 * 100 = +% auf einen kritischen Treffer. 
Initiative / (Level * 7.5 + 50) * .075 * 100 = +% einem Angriff auszuweichen. 

_Waffenskill: _
Waffenskill / (Level * 7.5 + 50) * .075 * 100 = +% zu parieren. 
Waffenskill / (Level * 5 + 50) * .25 *100 = +% Rüstung zu ignorieren. 

_Ballistikskill:_ 
Ballistikskill / 5 = Erhöht den Schaden von Fernkampffähigkeiten um X DPS. 
Ballistikskill / 10 = Erhöht den Schaden von Autofernkampfangriffen um X DPS. 

_Intelligenz: _
Intelligenz / 5 = Erhöht den Schaden von Zaubern um X DPS. 

_Willenskraft: _
Willenskraft / 5 = Erhöht die Heilung pro Sekunde. 
(Level * 7.5 + 50) / Willenskraft * .075 * 100 = +% auf Zauberresistenz. 
_
Rüstung: _
Rüstung / (Level * 44) * .4 * 100 = +% auf Schadensreduzierung 

_Resistenz: _
Resistenzwert / (Level * 3.8) * .4 * 100 = Resistenz in % 

_Block: _
Blockwert des Schildes / (Level*7.5+50) * .2 * 100 = Blockchance in % 

_Aktionspunkte:_
- insgesamt: 250
- Regeneration pro Sekunde: +25
- Regeneration erst nach Aktion; startet frühestens nach GCD
_
Moralpunkte:_
- insgesamt: 3600
- 0->1: 360
- 1->2: 360
- 2->3: 1080
- 3->4: 1800
- alle 3.6s im Kampf: +35
- Moralgewinn startet nicht durch Heilzauber


Basic Stats:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Vivio, Board Team Loehne
*
Technische Hilfe *

Eventuelle Probleme: Standardlösung: Den Ordner CACHE, und die Dateien mft.myp und data.myp löschen. Warhammer neu starten, einen Haken bei "alle Dateien überprüfen" setzen, der Ordner CACHE und die Dateien 
mft.myp sowie data.myp werden dadurch wieder hergestellt. 
*
Testserver*

Im Warhammer-Verzeichnis die Datei testpatch.exe starten, anschließend warpatch.exe ausführen. Das Kopieren seines Charakters kann einige Stunden dauern, es gibts auch die Möglichkeit einen neuen Charakter zu erstellen und loszulegen. 

*Wälzer des Wissen*

Wälzer ist das passende Wort, denn ich habe nur einige wenige Screenshoots aufgenommen.

Neben geheimen Gebiete, Taktiken, die Warhammergeschichte, Ausrüstungs-, Setteile, Karrieren, natürlich Quests, Titeln findet man noch andere Dinge zum Spiel. Es lohnt sich immer mal hier reinzuschauen.

Neben PvE-Instanzen, PvP ist das die 3. Möglichkeit seinen Charakter "bahnbrechend" weiterzuentwickeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier noch ein kleines "PvP" Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
http://www.wegame.co...itel_for_deads/

*E N D E - Teil 2*



******************************************************************************** 
************* 
***** Diese Teile werden öfters aktualisiert ***** 
******************************************************************************** 
*************


*Insider*
*
Gliederung:* Links, Addon, Atlas, Macros....

*Links*

_US-Internetseiten_
Bestimmt gibts dort drüben mal schnellere aktuellere Infos, deshalb hier erstmal ein Link fürs neue Forum.
Warhammer US-Forum_______________________http://www.warhammeronline.com/forums
Problemhilfe, Perfomance u.v.m.________________http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=57345
Alle Taktiken, Serverzahlen, Items______________http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=6.3

_DE-Internetseiten_
offizielles Forum_____________________________http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronline/?category.id=GERMAN
gutes deutsches Fanforum_____________________http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1922
Items:_____________________________________http://wardb.buffed.de/item/list/-5
Karriereplaner:______________________________http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...8#0:0:9:680:9:0
Taktiken:___________________________________http://www.slombia.com/taktiken.htm
Titel:_______________________________________http://www.nexusboard.net/showthread.php?s...threadid=296843
Serverzahlen, Gildenmember, Gilden-XP usw.:_____http://www.warhammerstatus.com/
Setteile und deren Fundorte:____________________http://war.buffed.de/guides/4016/was-ist-b...tung-eigentlich
Warhammergeschichte_________________________http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite

Ab 40 gehts richtig los, d. h. dein Charakter wird immer stärker, z.B. durch Skill-Rufpunkte u. a. Mittlerweile solltest Du wissen welcher Char und Haltung Dir am meisten Spaß macht, daher sollte Buffed einer Deinen ersten Anlaufwege sein, um Deine Skillung zu verbessern. In Buffed Warhammer Klassenforen stehen Tipps anderer User sondern auch das was Du darüber hinaus zusätzlich benötigst, z.B. andere Taktiken. Optimiere auf jeden Fall erstmal Deine Haltung bevor Du Dich in Instanzen stürzt und im RvR bringts ja auch eine Menge...mehr Ruf.

*Addons*

Manuelle Installation:__________________________ http://war.buffed.de...ihr-war-add-ons
Automatische Installation mit dem Curse Clienten:___ http://war.curse.com/client/
Sollte ein Addon trotz Addon's updates mal nicht funktionieren, könnte eine Neuinstallation von Libslash helfen.

_Allgemein:_
Libslash, so gut wie jedes Addon nutzt dieses_______ http://war.curse.com...s/libstats.aspx
Hopper, schnelles Gruppenwechseln in Sc`s, Kt`s____ http://war.curse.com...ils/hopper.aspx
_
Chat:_
Automatisch Chatkanal nach einloggen beitreten_____ http://war.curse.com...oinchannel.aspx
Chat Alert, angenehmer leiser Sound bei Nachrichten______________ http://war.curse.com.../chatalert.aspx

_Heiler:_
Squared für Heiler______________________________ http://war.curse.com...ls/squared.aspx
Leichter Rezzen, Ziel finden mit Target Rings________ http://war.curse.com...argetrings.aspx

_Kampf:_
ClosetGoblin, Ausrüstung wechseln, s. Macrotipp_____ http://war.curse.com...osetgoblin.aspx 
Scrolling Combat Text___________________________ http://war.curse.com...tails/wsct.aspx
_
__RvR:_
State of Realm, RvR Anzeige ____________________ http://war.curse.com...etails/sor.aspx
_
UI:_
Phantom, enfernt unnötige Gruppenanzeigen ect_____ http://war.curse.com...ls/phantom.aspx


Atlas
Eine Möglichkeit um benötigte Taktikplätze freizuschalten ist der ständig aktualisierte Atlas der Gilde Blutrausch,
Addons gibts z. Z. nur auf englisch und sollen recht kompliziert sein.

http://warhammer.gam...re.com/maps.asp - EN
http://map.war-blutrausch.de/ - DE

*Leveln*

Wie von jemanden auf Buffed beschrieben, mit Lvl 1 nach Etaine rein, PQ`s annehmen und seine Max Lvl Bekannten
hauen Aoe auf dies raus. Lädt dich einer nicht in die Gruppe bei speziellen Kämpfen - dmg auf Mob, keine Aggro ziehen,
überleben und damage ist oberstes Ziel. Durch Annahme bestimmter Pq`s Quest, 3-4 Spieler, Heiler, Tank, Aoe lässt
es ich auch mit normalen Level-Spieler hier noch am schnellsten leveln, insbesondere mit Abschluß der Pq den Helden zu
beseitigen. Zu den Pq`s gibt es immer ca. 1-4 Quests. In den Kriegslagern gibts übrigens ca. 50%, Kneipen in Altdorf oder
in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt 100% und in der Gildetaverne 150% Ruhebonus.

Liste aller Public Quest`s-en________________ http://www.wardb.com...pubquests:0+3+1
PQ-Orte auf Maps________________________ http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/41404

_RvR:_
Ein geschlossener Kt neben Dir? Kein Problem bleib hinter denen, heil sie - oder hau mal Aoe raus, wenn sie ein BfO nehmen, mußt Du dich ja nicht grad einsetzen. So kannst Du auch mal entspannt daneben stehen. Zwischenzeitlich schau ob deine Freunde/Gildies online sind - geh als ganz kleine Gruppe ins RvR-Gebiet und elemiere vereinzelte Gegner. Wenn ein Angriff oder Deff auf die Hauptstadt folgt, sicher dir schon mal einen Platz in der Burg und hol dir einen Kaffee. Für eine Stunde - gibts es mehr als genug Ruf und Einfluss ohne etwas zutun. Woher Du nun wissen sollst wann Du Dich besser in Deine Festung vor der eignen Hauptstadt zum schlafen vorbereitest, oder Dich in die gegnerische stellts, um einen Platz vor denen zu resevieren, die für Dich Locks abrackern? Kein Problem, ohne Addon und ist vielen Level 40 Spielern sogar unbekannt, beobachte das Geschehen, siehe Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Macros*

Das benutzen von angeblichen "FPS" Steigerungsmacros brachte mir leider bisher nur Abstürze nach einiger Zeit.

Makros sind in Warhammer einzeilig, hier ein Schnelleinstieg: http://www.warwiki.de/wiki/Makro_Guide

Mit [STRG+C] kann das markierte Macro kopieren, einfügen im Spiel mit [STRG+V]
_
Ausrüstung und Taktik wechseln mit dem Addon ClosetGoblin:_
/script TacticsEditor.OnSetMenuSelectionchanged(1) ClosetGoblin.ActivateSet("Set Name")
_
Deutscher Questtext mit englischer Sprachausgabe:_
Spiel deutsch starten /language 1 - Spiel neustarten /language 3 - Dauerhaft lohnt sich also mit macro /language 1 ausloggen.

_Grafikeinstellung 1 und 2 wechseln, je nach benötigter Perfomance:_
Die meisten Spieler haben ja auf Grafikeinstellung 1 maximale Qualtiät eingestellt und auf die andere, Grafikeinstellung 2 alles auf Performance gestellt. 
/script if(SystemData.Settings.Performance.perfLevel == 5) then SystemData.Settings.Performance.perfLevel = 4 else SystemData.Settings.Performance.perfLevel = 5 end BroadcastEvent( SystemData.Events.USER_SETTINGS_CHANGED )
_
Interface neu laden:_
/reloadui = das Interface wird neu geladen ohne das Warhammer neu gestartet werden muß.

_Sich selbst anvisieren:_
/script TargetPlayer(towstring(GameData.Player.Spielername))
_
Spieler ins Ziel nehmen:_
/script TargetPlayer(towstring('Spielername'))
_
Weitergehende Info`s für fortgeschrittene gibts hier in Englisch:_
Api________________________________________ http://thewarwiki.co...I#API_Reference
Eventlist____________________________________ http://thewarwiki.com/wiki/Event_List


Zurück zum Anfang


*
WARHAMMER ONLINE*


Alle Angaben ohne Gegenwähr - Danke Pymonte, Shronk u. a. 
*** the end *** vorerst ***


----------



## OldboyX (7. September 2009)

/vote for Sticky. Sehr schön gemacht und offensichtlich mit viel Mühe.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Neuanfängern sollte man vielleicht nahelegen nicht auf Erengrad anzufangen. Durch die Geisterbevölkerung in T1 und T2 werden die Spieler eher abgeschreckt.


----------



## Berghammer71 (7. September 2009)

Danke Pymonte - der Thread gab schon hilfreiche Tipps (Feedback ingame).

_Schön wäre es wenn noch andere ein paar Tipps beisteuern..z.B. der Mob der alle Arten von Samen dropt und sich leicht farmen lässt u.s.w. _


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> /vote for Sticky. Sehr schön gemacht und offensichtlich mit viel Mühe.
> 
> Einziger Kritikpunkt: Neuanfängern sollte man vielleicht nahelegen nicht auf Erengrad anzufangen. Durch die Geisterbevölkerung in T1 und T2 werden die Spieler eher abgeschreckt.



/fixed

PS: Hinweise zu den Berufen, LotD, Keep claimen und kosten, Hauptstadtkampf usw sind gerne gesehen. Ich werde den Thread so aktuell wie möglich halten.


----------



## Perkone (7. September 2009)

Top Leistung ! Das hast du sehr fein aufgeschlüsselt, da merkt man, dass sich wer mit War beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2009)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle nochmal sagen, dass ein Großteil der Arbeit von Berghammer71 ist und ich diesen Thread nur "weiterführe" und aktualisiere


----------



## OldboyX (7. September 2009)

In dem Fall auch *kudos* für Berghammer71!


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (8. September 2009)

Nettes Teil...


Aber bringt es was netchecksum auszuschalten? Und wo genau finde ich das? Hab nicht gefunden unter Gerätemanager und Netzwerkkarte !!


----------



## Pente (8. September 2009)

Hab das Thema mal sticky gemacht


----------



## Berghammer71 (8. September 2009)

Danke Pente.



Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Nettes Teil...
> 
> 
> Aber bringt es was netchecksum auszuschalten? Und wo genau finde ich das? Hab nicht gefunden unter Gerätemanager und Netzwerkkarte !!



Nicht getestet, auf Vista hatte ich bei diese Option leider nicht - sonst da wie es im Thread beschrieben ist.

_Die gründsätzliche Aussage ist, das einige Character beim Zonenwechsel mal länger brauchen können und zwar klassenunabhängig - d. h. habt ihr nach Erstellung plötzlich 1 Min Ladezeit für eine Zone, PvP-Schlacht. Macht euch kurz einen neuen Charakter, auch ruhig der selben Klasse und schaut ob das hilft!

Nicht erst wie ich 40 Level damit rumwursteln um dann festzustellen ups, der Twink lädt das gleiche in 10 Sekunden._


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. September 2009)

Hab mal Getestet Im T1 brauche ich 25sec und im T2 brauche ich 23sec..


Also für den Popo^^


----------



## Terlian (29. Dezember 2009)

Zur Testversion, besteht da irgendeine Möglichkeit an eine Bank oder an ein Auktionshaus zu gelangen?
Inzwischen fast alle Orte abgelaufen und finde da irgendwie nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Na ja, das erste Gebiet ohne Beschränkung erkunden zu können ist ja auch schon mal etwas, danke für die schnelle Auskunft.


----------



## Lorghi (29. Dezember 2009)

Bank & AH finden sich in der Hauptstadt. Diese ist (soweit ich weiss) mit der Trial-Version nicht zugänglich.


----------



## Terlian (7. Januar 2010)

Nochmals eine Frage in den Raum werfen muss, spiele nun seit einer Weile die Testversion, aber jedesmal wenn ich ins Tal der Jäger will wird da wie wild nach geladen und ich ruckel der Gruppe die ersten Minuten nur hinter her anstatt irgendwas sinnvolles machen zu können...

Jemand eine Idee ob man dies irgendwie verhindern oder beenden kann ohne die vollständigen 11 GB aus dem Netz ziehen zu müssen, bzw. die "Vollversion" sich zu kaufen nur um damit die Trial weiter testen zu können?

Also ich suche so eine Art Datenpaket fürs erste Gebiet, dachte ja eigentlich das es in der Trial vollständig drin sein sollte, aber wie geschrieben, da wird immer wieder nachgeladen bei den Gebieten.

Soweit ganz nett, aber das ständige Nachladen in ein und dem selben Gebiet jeden Tag schlägt einem doch etwas auf die Spiellaune...


----------



## C0ntra (7. Januar 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Nochmals eine Frage in den Raum werfen muss, spiele nun seit einer Weile die Testversion, aber jedesmal wenn ich ins Tal der Jäger will wird da wie wild nach geladen und ich ruckel der Gruppe die ersten Minuten nur hinter her anstatt irgendwas sinnvolles machen zu können...
> 
> Jemand eine Idee ob man dies irgendwie verhindern oder beenden kann ohne die vollständigen 11 GB aus dem Netz ziehen zu müssen, bzw. die "Vollversion" sich zu kaufen nur um damit die Trial weiter testen zu können?
> 
> ...



Sollte das der Streaming-Client sein, wo du weitere Spieledateien während des Spielens herunterlädst, dann sollte es doch irgendwann fertig geladen haben und permanent verfügbar sein. Bist du sicher, das das Ruckeln auf den Download zurückzuführen ist? Ich schätze es hat eher etwas mit der Client Performance zu tun.


----------



## Gromark (7. Januar 2010)

danke, wollte jez auch mal War antesten aber der War europe downloader stoppt bei 99% und sagt: "Verbindungsproblem blah..."
Kann mir einer von euch bitte helfen?

MfG Gromark


----------



## xerkxes (7. Januar 2010)

Gromark schrieb:


> danke, wollte jez auch mal War antesten aber der War europe downloader stoppt bei 99% und sagt: "Verbindungsproblem blah..."



Benutzt du zufälligerweise Vista? Wenn ja den Downloader als Admin ausführen.


----------



## Casp (7. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wo der Thread wieder aktuell ist:
Es ist einfach FALSCH, dass der Marauder die Spiegelklasse zum Shadow Warrior ist. Außer den "Stellungen" haben die nichts nichts nichts gemeinsam, während Shadow Warrior und Squig Herder quasi diesselben Skills, Talentbäume, Items usw. haben und die Squigs fast diesselben Bonus-Stats geben wie beim SW die verschiedenen Stellungen.
Auch der Marauder und White Lion gleichen sich mit Ausnahme des Pets, diese Ähnlichkeiten lassen sich nicht abstreiten und die Information sollten dahingehend geändert werden!
Ansonsten super Thread.


----------



## Makalvian (7. Januar 2010)

Spiegelklasse heißt nicht direkt das sie gleiche Skills und gleiche Spielweise haben die klasse wurde von der anderen abgeleitet.


----------



## C0ntra (7. Januar 2010)

Schattenkrieger, Weißer Löwe und Chaosbarbar sowie Squig Treiber haben paarweise die gleiche Mechanik aber es sind einmal Melee DDs und einmal Ranged DDs bei gleicher Mechanik. 
Wer zu wem die Spiegelklasse ist hängt davon ab, ob man es am Kampfstil oder der Mechanik festmachen möchte.

Mitunter ist es möglich, das bestimmte Kombinationen von Mechanik und Kampfstil scheinbar wirksamer sind als andere.


----------



## Zeyon1 (8. Januar 2010)

Danke für diesen Thread..ist echt hilfreich.

Aber ich hätte da noch ne Frage...ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Ich hab mir neulich den Warhammer Testclient runtergeladen der 1,1 Gb groß ist und dann installiert.

Aber ich muss noch um die 8,5 Gb patchen...ist das normal?

Weil du hast ja geschrieben, dass der Testclient ziemlich eingeschränkt ist...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Mfg Zeyon

Edit: Hat sich geklärt hatte ausversehen den Testserverclient runtergeladen


----------



## Terlian (8. Januar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Sollte das der Streaming-Client sein, wo du weitere Spieledateien während des Spielens herunterlädst, dann sollte es doch irgendwann fertig geladen haben und permanent verfügbar sein. Bist du sicher, das das Ruckeln auf den Download zurückzuführen ist? Ich schätze es hat eher etwas mit der Client Performance zu tun.



Sobald ich das rote Symbol "Übertrage Daten..." in der Nähe meiner Rufleiste sehe, kann ich mich auf Ruckeln einstellen, Looten dauert, Fertigkeiten brauchen eine Weile bis sie durch sind usw. und so fort.
Das ganze immer wieder an fast genau den selben Stellen, egal mit welchem Charakter, er läd und läd und läd und dann geht es erst wieder normal flüssig weiter.

Gestern mal wieder TdJ und natürlich wieder am Anfang die "Ladezwangspause", danach lief alles wie geschmiert weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, werde wohl doch die Vollversion mal holen um dieses Ladedrama zu beenden und in Ruhe weiter testen zu können, aber merkwürdig ist das schon...


----------



## ThisJointIsNice (27. Januar 2010)

versuch gerade die testversion zu patchen. dauert das immer so ewig? bin jetzt seit 5h dabei und bin bald erst bei 50%. an meiner verbindung liegts nicht, hab zwischendurch mal versucht n paar andere sachen zu laden. ich frag, weil ich sonst gleich mal abbreche und es morgen wieder versuche.


----------



## Terlian (31. Januar 2010)

Würde sagen du hast 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. patche nur die Trial, das geht relativ zügig sofern du den Haken bei "Daten während dem Spiel übertragen" rein setzt, allerdings hast du dann immer wieder Laderuckler an manchen Stellen im Spiel.
2. patche das gesamte Spiel, dann ziehst du die gesamten 11gb und das dauert... danach dürfte es aber keine Laderuckler mehr geben, nur sinnvoll wenn du das Spiel auch länger spielen willst bzw. es danach kaufst.
3. kauf das Spiel für einen 10er und installiere es vollständig, spiele es erstmal nur als Trial oder schau es dir direkt mit den 30 Tagen an.

Ansonsten, vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, bisher konnte man per Gruppenport anderen Spielern bei der Erstellung einer Gilde helfen, dies ist inzwischen nicht mehr möglich mit einem Trial Account.

Sicherlich verständlich, man will ja keine Trialspieler in Altdorf oder den anderen Gebieten haben... auch schön das man als Trial Spieler nicht mal sich selbst Post zu senden kann, aber man täglich Goldspam im Briefkasten findet ohne etwas dagegen machen zu können.

Ach ja, der Maschinist gefällt mir wirklich sehr, hätte gerne noch das Zwergenstargebiet gesehen, aber leider geht das ja auch nicht mehr mit der Trial... was ebenso ziemlich schade ist.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Würde sagen du hast 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. patche nur die Trial, das geht relativ zügig sofern du den Haken bei "Daten während dem Spiel übertragen" rein setzt, allerdings hast du dann immer wieder Laderuckler an manchen Stellen im Spiel.
> 2. patche das gesamte Spiel, dann ziehst du die gesamten 11gb und das dauert... danach dürfte es aber keine Laderuckler mehr geben, nur sinnvoll wenn du das Spiel auch länger spielen willst bzw. es danach kaufst.
> 3. kauf das Spiel für einen 10er und installiere es vollständig, spiele es erstmal nur als Trial oder schau es dir direkt mit den 30 Tagen an.
> ...



Ist ja auch nur eine Trial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (31. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur eine Trial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie geschrieben, ist soweit auch ok, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... nur das dauernde Gelade nervt mit der Zeit.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Addon um den Briefkasten vor Goldspam zu schützen?


----------



## Terlian (6. März 2010)

Mal wieder ein kleines "Update", die Trialversion an sich ist inzwischen hinfällig, seit dem letzten Patch muss man das gesamte Spiel herunter laden - denke damit haben sich dann die Nachladeruckler auch erledigt da man das gesamte Spiel nun auf der Festplatte hat.

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Age-of-Reckoning/dp/B001BNFQH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1267875393&sr=8-1
bei Amazon letzte Woche noch für 9 Euro gekauft, ist inzwischen auf 12 Euro rauf, aber da ein Freimonat drin steckt keine große Ausgabe.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (6. März 2010)

wollts ma aus langeweile testen geht aber nicht weil beim patch laden immer steht das die login daten falsch sind..


----------



## __Bacardii__ (6. März 2010)

wollts ma aus langeweile testen geht aber nicht weil beim patch laden immer steht das die login daten falsch sind..


----------



## __Bacardii__ (6. März 2010)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Terlian (6. März 2010)

Bekanntes Problem, du musst deine Trial zuerst freischalten auf der GOA oder WARHAMMER ONLINE Seite, gibt es irgendwo dort drin ein Schalter für, etwas weiter oben genauer beschrieben, danach kannst du dich mit den Trialdaten normal einloggen und den Client komplett runter laden und updaten.


----------



## Terlian (8. März 2010)

Vollversion ist endlich angekommen, was nun... weiter spielen und nur den Code eintippen, oder von CD über die inzwischen auf 11 GB angewachsene "Trialversion" installieren, oder diese Trialversion löschen und frisch von CD neu aufziehen?


----------



## Terlian (17. März 2010)

Kurz und knackig, vergesst die Trialversion, zieht euch direkt die aktuelle Vollversion und erspart euch eine Menge Kummer, wenn ihr WAR dann weiter spielen wollt.
Verstehe es zwar auch nicht, da die beiden Versionen eigentlich identisch sein müssten seit dem letzten Patch, aber einfach weiter spielen nach Eingabe des Codes ist nicht möglich - man wird auch weiterhin als Trial angesehen.


----------



## White Shadow (17. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Super habt ihr beide (Bergman71) das gemacht das sieht man das ihr euch mühe gegeben hat euer Tread hat mir sehr geholfen.
Vielen dank.


----------



## OldboyX (17. April 2010)

Gerade mal wieder über diesen schönen Guide gestolpert und hier eine weitere Anregung:

Die Screenshots mit Interface könnte man durch bessere ersetzen. Die sehen aus als wären sie auf 800*600 und nem 15" Monitor gemacht worden, so wie das Interface den gesamten Bildschirm verseucht und sogar überlappt (könnte so nie im Leben spielen btw). Ist zwar eine Kleinigkeit aber könnte auch abschreckend wirken auf jemanden der sich WAR gern anschauen möchte und ein "aufgeräumtes" Interface gewohnt ist.


----------



## Pymonte (18. April 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Gerade mal wieder über diesen schönen Guide gestolpert und hier eine weitere Anregung:
> 
> Die Screenshots mit Interface könnte man durch bessere ersetzen. Die sehen aus als wären sie auf 800*600 und nem 15" Monitor gemacht worden, so wie das Interface den gesamten Bildschirm verseucht und sogar überlappt (könnte so nie im Leben spielen btw). Ist zwar eine Kleinigkeit aber könnte auch abschreckend wirken auf jemanden der sich WAR gern anschauen möchte und ein "aufgeräumtes" Interface gewohnt ist.



jap, wollte eh ein paar neue Screens einbauen


----------



## Pymonte (18. April 2010)

/updated

Infos mal überarbeitet und Veraltetes entfernt, sowie Hinweise auf neue Features eingefügt. Außerdem hab ich nun 2 neue Bilder für das Interface eingebaut.


----------



## Terlian (20. April 2010)

Glaube den Eintrag mit dem schnelleren Einstieg kannst du streichen, man muss inzwischen den gesamten Client ziehen, oder wurde das inzwischen wieder geändert und es gibt einen neuen kleinen Testclient?

Im PvP wird man auf 11, 21, 31, 40 angehoben.

Das Addon "MobHealth", "Waaaghbar" scheint es nicht mehr für WAR zu geben - zumindest führt der Link auf Curse ins Leere.

Tante Edith meint noch, Raids auf Städte finden täglich statt, also nicht wirklich das Gefühl von großer Vorbereitung mehr...


----------



## Pymonte (20. April 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Tante Edith meint noch, Raids auf Städte finden täglich statt, also nicht wirklich das Gefühl von großer Vorbereitung mehr...



fixed, wobei das letzte lass ich so stehen. a) kommen die Stadtänderungen und b) kommt man derzeit ihen Vorbereitung auch nicht in Step 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klimpergeld (16. Mai 2010)

spitze thread. grade für anfänger wie mich.
Hab mir mal den test client runtergeladen und will das spiel weiterspielen sobald ich mehr arbeitsspeicher habe. Aber eine Frage hab ich:

Es gibt ja nur 2 aktive server. Allerdings hab ich gelesen, dass Carroburg ziemlich tot ist, bzw die destruction die absolute übermacht ist. Auf Drakenwald solls dagegen SO voll sein, dass du nur laggs hast.

Das schreckt mich jetzt leicht ab. Welcher der beiden server is denn nun spielenswerter und sind die beiden aspekte realistisch oder hemmungslos überzogen?


----------



## dashofi (16. Mai 2010)

WOW !
nice


----------



## Pymonte (16. Mai 2010)

Sind beide überzogen, Carroburg ist im T1 mangels Werbung (die machen immer nur Drakenwalder^^) etwas leerer, aber nicht leer. Hab dort selbst grad ein Twink. Im T4 sind Order und Destro auf beiden Servern gleich auf, allerdings wehrt sich die Ordnung derzeit kaum im RvR, was aber auch daran liegt, dass die derzeitige Hauptstadtbelagerung kein erstrebenswertes Ziel ist. Nur dummes PvE. Ändert sich aber mit dem nächsten Patch und spielt sich richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klimpergeld (16. Mai 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon. Nach 5 jahren wow isses einfach stinklangweilig geworden.


----------



## Terlian (17. Mai 2010)

Noch vergessen, hier 2 Addons fürs die Berufe:

Crafting Info Tooltip: http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/details/craftvaluetip.aspx

Crafting Info Tooltip displays hidden information about crafting items for Cultivating, Apothecary, and Talisman Making as part of the item tooltip. This includes power and stability contributions/requirements as well as the effect that a main ingredient will have. Also included is a lookup table of dropped seeds identifying each seed, also as part of the item tooltip.


Crafting Willard: http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/details/craftingwillard.aspx

*CraftingWillard* shows *talisman and apothecary component values* in a small window. You can also *list* all component values from your *backpack*, *bank* and last *auction* search result using slash command. You can also *browse* any result potions and talismans.


----------



## Tiruil (17. Mai 2010)

Werde auch mal wieder reinschnuppern und meinen lvl 13 shami zocken

Super Beitrag!+++





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, echt super (ich muss den mal wieder rausholen, den threadt)

Habe mir auch grad WAR erstanden(DvD´s) und muss ich jetzt wirklich 11GB patchen?   Denn ich lade mir gerade die ersten 3GB runter ._.


----------



## Berghammer71 (1. August 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Ja, echt super (ich muss den mal wieder rausholen, den threadt)
> 
> Habe mir auch grad WAR erstanden(DvD´s) und muss ich jetzt wirklich 11GB patchen?   Denn ich lade mir gerade die ersten 3GB runter ._.




Ja richtig verstanden:=)

Danke Pymonte super weiter gemacht, ein Video lief nicht - hab auch noch das alte gefunden, hat fast 1100 clicks gemacht - ev. willste das noch.


http://www.wegame.co..._min_Testvideo/ - ist übrigens Carroburg Order 03/09..

Gruß,

Berghammer


----------



## Dominau (2. August 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Ja, echt super (ich muss den mal wieder rausholen, den threadt)
> 
> Habe mir auch grad WAR erstanden(DvD´s) und muss ich jetzt wirklich 11GB patchen?  Denn ich lade mir gerade die ersten 3GB runter ._.



WAS?!?!?

Ich wollte demnächst mal wieder reinschauen, aber bei 11Gb lass ich das.
Sowas tu ich mir nicht an O.o


----------



## C0ntra (2. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> WAS?!?!?
> 
> Ich wollte demnächst mal wieder reinschauen, aber bei 11Gb lass ich das.
> Sowas tu ich mir nicht an O.o



Hast du ISDN? :O
Das lässt man nen Tag laufen (patchen kann man auch per Trialacc) und dann hat man es. Muss man bei anderen Spielen auch oder kommen die ohne Patches aus? Davon mal abgesehen, dass ich keine 11GB geladen habe, nachdem ich es per DVD installiert habe. 
Seit dem Umzug auf die Mythic Server checkt er allerdings alle Dateien durch, das waren auch ca 11GB, er lädt aber nix runter.


----------



## Krovvy (14. August 2010)

Hallo, ich habe bestimmt schon seit 1 oder 2 Jahren nicht mehr WAR gespielt und hatte damals noch einen Level 38 Zeloten. Da waren Schlachten noch unspielbar wegen den Lags und im PvE gab es sogutwie nichts zu tun. Hat sich mittlerweile irgendwas geändert an dem Spiel? Und wie sind die Spielerzahlen, sind noch gut besuchte, deutsche Server in Betrieb?


----------



## Pymonte (14. August 2010)

Krovvy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe bestimmt schon seit 1 oder 2 Jahren nicht mehr WAR gespielt und hatte damals noch einen Level 38 Zeloten. Da waren Schlachten noch unspielbar wegen den Lags und im PvE gab es sogutwie nichts zu tun. Hat sich mittlerweile irgendwas geändert an dem Spiel? Und wie sind die Spielerzahlen, sind noch gut besuchte, deutsche Server in Betrieb?



Ja, es hat sich was geändert. Das Spiel läuft wesentlich besser als damals. Es gibt auch etwas mehr PvE (Länder der Toten), aber primär ist WAR natürlich ein RvR Spiel.
Die beiden deutschen Server Carroburg und Drakenwald sind gut besucht, Drakenwald ist aber definitiv voller als Carroburg.


----------



## Krovvy (14. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, es hat sich was geändert. Das Spiel läuft wesentlich besser als damals. Es gibt auch etwas mehr PvE (Länder der Toten), aber primär ist WAR natürlich ein RvR Spiel.
> Die beiden deutschen Server Carroburg und Drakenwald sind gut besucht, Drakenwald ist aber definitiv voller als Carroburg.



Dann schaue ich heute mal vorbei =), danke.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2010)

falls hier noch wer an ner Trial interessiert ist - ich würde gerne Leute rekrutieren. (Recruit a Friend) Einfach eine  PN mit Mailadresse an die die Einladung soll + Vorname an mich schicken und ich jag die Einladung so schnell es geht raus.

Vorteil für euch: Server ist Drakenwald. Der ist ganz gut besucht

Vorteil für mich: wenn sich 3 Friends finden, die ihren Account verlängern krieg ich ein tolles Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (man macht das ja nicht selbstlos, aber ich will auch niemand anlügen, dass ich das aus reiner Menschenliebe mach *g*)

Was ich noch bieten kann: wir haben eine kleine Gilde auf Drakenwald und sind öfters abends im TS unterwegs. Fragen beantworten und ein wenig Hilfestellung geben können wir da gerne. Finanzielle Unterstützung können wir leider (noch) keine bieten. Wir haben neu auf Drakenwald angefangen und sind alle klamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (16. September 2010)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, wenns dir nur auf das Mount ankommt, kannst du dich natürlich auch selber werben. Da du pro geworbenen Spieler, der ein Abo über 30 Tage abschließt, ebenfalls 30 Tage Spielzeit auf deinen Account erhälst, kostet es dich quasi nicht mehr als würdest du einfach für 3 Monate abonieren. Wichtig dabei ist, dass es ein Abo sein muss, kein Retailcode etc.

Ich hab mich bei der letzten Aboverlängerung ebenfalls selbst geworben, da ich so oder so 12,99 EUR zahlen musste und ich durchs selber rekrutieren immerhin noch das Pet dazubekam


----------



## Phash (16. September 2010)

geiler Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (16. September 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp am Rande, wenns dir nur auf das Mount ankommt, kannst du dich natürlich auch selber werben. Da du pro geworbenen Spieler, der ein Abo über 30 Tage abschließt, ebenfalls 30 Tage Spielzeit auf deinen Account erhälst, kostet es dich quasi nicht mehr als würdest du einfach für 3 Monate abonieren. Wichtig dabei ist, dass es ein Abo sein muss, kein Retailcode etc.
> 
> Ich hab mich bei der letzten Aboverlängerung ebenfalls selbst geworben, da ich so oder so 12,99 EUR zahlen musste und ich durchs selber rekrutieren immerhin noch das Pet dazubekam




Mal für die "Unwissenden"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie geht das?? Also ich möchte bald auch wieder bei WAR reinschauen. Wie kann ich mich dann selber werben?


----------



## wiligut (16. September 2010)

Du meldest dich in der Accountverwaltung an und folgst einfach dem Link "recruit-a-friend"

- Darüber eine Einladung an eine deiner Emailadressen schicken
- dem Link in der Email folgen und einen Testaccount eröffnen
- den Testaccount durch Abschluss eines 1-Monatigen Abos für 12,99 EUR (oder 15,99 USD) zum Vollaccount machen

Dadurch erhält der Werber ebefalls 30 Tage Spielzeit auf seinen Account und zusätzlich

für einen geworbenen Spieler nen Pet (Hund)
für zwei Spieler ein Item was der Gruppe mehr Ruf spendet
für drei Spieler das Mount (Manticore oder Greif)

Die Items erhält man per Ingamepost. Zwischen Abschluss des Abos und erhalt der Belohnung können wohl schon mal 24 bis 48 Stunden vergehen.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2010)

echt ne gute idee...

ich überleg grad... damit hab ich ja 3 Accounts die überflüssig sind, und die je einen monat Spielzeit haben... k/A falls sich wer findet, der so nen Account haben will...?

da denk ich ja mal drüber nach 3 Accounts zu verschenken... mhmh


----------



## Ashak (3. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich keine dt.Sprachausgabe zu dem Spiel?Bei mir sind alle Texte in dt. aber die Sprachausgabe ist in engl.
Lässt sich das irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Makalvian (3. Oktober 2010)

/language 3 dann dürfte alles deutsch sein einfach im chat eingeben, kann sein das du den clienten neu starten musst damit er es bei allem übernimmt


----------



## Ashak (3. Oktober 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> /language 3 dann dürfte alles deutsch sein einfach im chat eingeben, kann sein das du den clienten neu starten musst damit er es bei allem übernimmt



Hab ich alles schon versucht.Geht aber nicht.Es soll angeblich einen Voiceover Patch geben.Finden kann ich ihn aber nirgends...


----------



## Vrocas (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Ich wollte mal die Testversion von War anspielen und habe auch auf den Link geklickt, jedoch komme Ich nicht zu der Downloadseite um die Testversion herunter zu laden. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Vielleicht bin Ich auch nur blind... Habe bis vor einem Monat noch WoW gespielt und es hat mir nicht gefallen da es zu stark auf pve und nicht auf pvp basiert war 

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Dezember 2010)

Du hast PN, hier nochmal die Wegbeschreibung.
Auf warhammeronline.com in der Navigationsleiste recht unter der Rubrik Media auf Downloads und dort findet man direkt die beiden CLients, einmal für Windows, einmal für Mac.
Dort ist auch schon der Link, den ich Dir geschickt habe, wenn man draufklickt geht sofort der Download Dialog auf.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Dezember 2010)

Man... Das patchen braucht wirklich extrem lange...

Kann mir denn hier einer paar schöne Server empfehlen? Dachte mir Ich fang auf nem vollen Server an damit da auch immer was los ist.


----------



## Rungor (29. Dezember 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Kann mir denn hier einer paar schöne Server empfehlen?



drakenwald auf order seite


----------



## Swold (4. August 2011)

Hab mir die Vollversion geholt (Testversionen sind für Mädchen ) und wollte den Key aktivieren. Im Anschluss gibt man mir die Wahl, per Gamecards oder Kreditkarten das Spiel zu abonnieren... Lastschriftverfahren ist nicht drin? Muss ich wirklich jetzt stetig die Gamecards kaufen, da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze?


----------



## Pymonte (4. August 2011)

Ja, wirst du wohl müssen. Ist derzeit aber auch günstiger. Das Abo kostet, dank neuer EU Steuer mehr als eine GTC derselben Zeit.^^


----------



## Habsi (13. August 2011)

Swold schrieb:


> Hab mir die Vollversion geholt (Testversionen sind für Mädchen ) und wollte den Key aktivieren. Im Anschluss gibt man mir die Wahl, per Gamecards oder Kreditkarten das Spiel zu abonnieren... Lastschriftverfahren ist nicht drin? Muss ich wirklich jetzt stetig die Gamecards kaufen, da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze?





Ja, doch kannst du die im EA-Store online kaufen. Dauert dann 1-2 Stunden ca. dann kriegste die per Email.  Bezhalt wird dort mit Paypal, clicknbuy oder sowas.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. August 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung, je nachdem wie lange es im Origin (ehemals EA Store) dauert bis sie den Zahlungseingang von Paypal und Co. verzeichnet haben, kann es etwas länger dauern, mein Rekord liegt bei rund 5 Stunden Wartezeit, also plane lieber etwas mehr ein als kurz vor einem Event den Code zu kaufen


----------



## Jaimewolf (13. August 2011)

Nur leider kann man derzeit nicht ins Accountmanagemount zum Einlösen der GTC-Cods, da die Seite seit 3 Tagen offline ist wegen Wartungsarbeiten und die Trottel es dort einfach nicht hinbekommen. Bis Di. warte ich noch und dann kann EA seine GTC zurückhaben und ich pfeife auf WAR, wenn der Kundensupport so grottenschlecht und inkompetent ist.
Dann bleibe ich lieber doch bei meinem T1-Trialspiel.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. August 2011)

Ah ja, also ich habs gerade mal ausprobiert und konnte mich problemlos mit dem EA Master Konto einloggen......


----------



## Jaimewolf (13. August 2011)

Nope, also übers Masterkonto kann ich erstmal keinen Code der GTC eingeben, da nicht eine Option dort dafür vorhanden ist und die Mythic-Kontoseite noch immer offline ist (seit 3 Tagen!), wo ich meinen GTC-Code immer ohne Probleme eingab.

Macht nix, das kostenlose T1-RVR ist wirklich sehr nett zu spielen. Wenn Mythic kein Geld verdienen will, dann sind sie eben selbst schuld.

Mo. geht die Karte zurück und dann können sie mich mit ihren WAR-Bezahlinhalten am A.... l....., wenn ihnen ein transparentes Kundencentersystem zu aufwändig ist. Da können sie sich mal beim Konkurrenten Blizzard eine Scheibe abschneiden, auch wenn WoW keine Option für mich ist. Die Kundenfreundlichkeit ist dort um Längen besser.

&#8222;[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]*Update: *The Account Center is now back online."[/font]

Na, welch ein Scherz. Das Acc-Center ist noch lange nicht online. Arbeitet da nur ein Haufen Versager?
Wer es nicht glaubt--> http://herald.warham...ewsOverview.war und dann rechts oben auf Account Management klicken.
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
Gut, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich aufregt. Im offiziellen Spieleforum regt sich auch schon jemand auf.
http://social.bioware.com/forum/Gameplay/General-Discussion/We039re-sorry-8101109-1.html


[/font]


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. August 2011)

und ich sach Dir, genau da habe ich mich eingeloggt, vorhin und jetzt gerade wieder, MIT den Master Account Daten


----------



## Jaimewolf (13. August 2011)

Ich sage es ja, ich komme noch nichtmal zum Einloggen, da das Account Management ja offline ist --> https://accounts.eamythic.com/

&#8222;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Currently Offline The Mythic Account Management site is currently down for maintenance. We should be back soon.
 Sorry for the inconvenience."

Da ist schon direkt das Problem :/


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. August 2011)

Ich glaubs Dir ja, nur bei mir funzt es einwandfrei.


----------



## Jaimewolf (13. August 2011)

Naja, ich kann es auch nicht ändern. Dann bleibt es eben bei der Trial. Sie ist nicht schlecht und 13&#8364;/Monat kann ich auch anders anlegen und aufregen muss man sich dann auch nicht.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (14. August 2011)

Ich würd halt mal schauen, Cache löschen etc.
oder kann es sein, daß Dein Internetanschluß über einem Proxy läuft, der cached?
So wie es aussieht, laut Herald und off. Forum ist das Ding schon längst wieder online.


----------



## Jaimewolf (14. August 2011)

Looool, mit dem Internetexplorer, den ich nie nutze (nämlich Firefox), gin es problemlos und mit Firefox nicht. Ich fasse es nicht. Jetzt schau ich mal, woran das an Firefox liegt, aber es war schon komisch, dass du dich einloggen kontest und ich nicht, obwohl die Wartungsarbeiten abgeschlossen waren.

Edit: Ja, es lag anscheinend am zu lerenden Cache. Danach ging die Seite. Das Problem hatte ich vorher zwar nicht mit dem gespeicherten Direktlink der Account Managementseite in den Favoriten, aber naja, wieder was dazugelernt.

Danke soweit für deine Hilfestellung @Francis Macbeth.


----------



## Geroniax (9. September 2011)

Hab nun auch ein Problem. Hoffe doch sehr das mir hier schnell geholfen wird.

Ich hatte mich gestern dazu entschieden Warhammer nach einer langen Pause wieder einmal zu installieren. Habe mir also die CD's geschnappt und den Installer gestartet.
Soweit funktionierte es auch reibunglos und Fehlerfrei. Wenn der Installer abgeschlossen ist und ich den Patcher starten will erscheint jedoch folgender Fehler:

"Mindestens eine Datei konnte nicht empfangen werden. Bitte versucht es nach einer kurzen Wartezeit erneut."

Gewartet hatte ich gestern kurz (15 Minuten ca.) und nach einem PC Neustart funktionierte es immernoch nicht. Habe anschließend das Spiel
deinstalliert und wollte heute nochmals mein Glück versuchen. Zunächst hatte ich jedoch aus dem Internet die Trial-Version runtergeladen um zu 
schauen ob es dort Funktioniert. Bin heute schonmal bis Stufe 5 gekommen, also es läuft. hatte es dann gerade eben nocheinmal mit den CD's probiert
und es erschien der gleiche Fehler.

Im Grunde würde mir die Trial-Version ausreichen, aber diese ist nur in Englisch vertont und ich wollte schon die Deutsche vertonung. Außerdem wollte
ich ggf. nach der trial entscheiden ob ich nun weiter Spiele und ich möchte dann erst recht die deutsche Sprachausgabe verwenden.

hat evtl. jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem? Danke schoneinmal im vorraus!!!



Mfg. Geroniax


_____________________________



Edit: Problem gelöst. Für alle die das selbe Problem haben: Einfach die Datei von folgender Seite runterladen. Entpackt 
diese in dem selben Ordner wo auch warhammer installiert ist. Dannach den warpatch.exe ausführen und ihr solltet euch 
nun mit Benutzernamen anmelden können um den Patcher zu starten.

Hier die Web-site mit dem Download: http://war.onlinewel...loads,id73.html


----------



## iffs (10. September 2011)

Hättest es auch von der Website herrunter laden können, deine lösung war jedoch schneller und besser. 

Ich hab da noch eine frage zu den Testservern, die PTS zu 1.4.4 sind ja schon darausen, aber wan ist der Testserver hochgeschaltet und wo seh ich das? danke für die antworten


----------



## DexDrive (11. September 2011)

Vielleicht probiere ich das Spiel doch nochmal aus


----------



## Lilrolille (11. September 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Hättest es auch von der Website herrunter laden können, deine lösung war jedoch schneller und besser.
> 
> Ich hab da noch eine frage zu den Testservern, die PTS zu 1.4.4 sind ja schon darausen, aber wan ist der Testserver hochgeschaltet und wo seh ich das? danke für die antworten



Auf den Testerver kommst du, wenn du die testpatch.exe im Warhammer Verzeichnis startest.


----------



## iffs (13. September 2011)

Ja, aber wan wird der hoch geschaltet der läuft doch jetzt noch nicht.


----------

